# 'Lost' TV show and other stupid stuff...



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

My girlfriend and sister are addicted to the TV show 'Lost'.
I've watched about 10 minutes of one of the first episodes, and I couldn't stomach it after that.

I try and take a common sense approach to about anything.

If a plane went down with me on it, and I wasn't killed,
The first thing I would do would be to organize the ambulatory survivors to triage the seriously wounded.

Second thing would be to recover as much of the plane, luggage, cargo, ect. as possible.
Even broken parts are materials to make something else, and a guy with no shoes would appreciate two left sneakers after the crash....

As Hikers, climbers, military trained personnel were organized into scout and search parties and to blaze & mark trails so even Ray Charles couldn't get lost on them,
AND,
The salvage would be sorted into what the medical staff can use, and what the cooking/water treatment staff can use.

While the area is being scouted for Water & Food resources,
The walking wounded and people that were to inexperienced to do search missions would be assigned to making tools for construction of shelter,
building and fuel location for fires,
And when the tools were made, collection of materials and construction of shelter would be next on the list.

Time would be spent scouting and building supply reserves, and improving our Cooking, water purification, sleeping and sanitation situations.

When I see all those personal conflicts and hording of resources all I can think is none of them would be alive for very long in the real world...

The 'Castaways' on 'Gilligan's Island' had a better chance than most of the things I see on TV or in the movies!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Funny that you mention it because I thought I would never watch it. Then out of boredom at work I went to ABC.com and watched a few episodes and now I'm addicted. It's actually a well done show. Production, acting and plot are really well done. I'm on the second season right now.


----------



## carnut1100 (Oct 9, 2008)

I too saw half of the first episode then stayed away. Watched another half episode months later to see if it had got any better and it still hadn't. 
Crap.


----------

